

Ask HN: What would it cost to re-create "What's it gonna be" ($2M cost in '98)? - sirdogealot
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What%27s_It_Gonna_Be%3F!
Wikipedia describes the video as:<p>&gt;It is one of the most expensive videos ever made, costing upwards of $2 million, and focused largely on special effects. The video begins with a glass filled with liquid moving toward the edge of its resting area, which spills and transforms into Busta Rhymes as a knight in a futuristic armor suit.<p>I really wonder what it would cost to complete today.
======
sirdogealot
Video here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcozjXK-850](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcozjXK-850)

Wikipedia describes the video as:

>It is one of the most expensive videos ever made, costing upwards of $2
million, and focused largely on special effects. The video begins with a glass
filled with liquid moving toward the edge of its resting area, which spills
and transforms into Busta Rhymes as a knight in a futuristic armor suit.

I really wonder what it would cost to complete today.

